# Urethane for Cedar floor that won't yellow



## drdelowdermilk (1 mo ago)

Hi Friends,
I've got a rough sawn cedar exterior porch that I want to seal w/ urethane or something similar. My goal is to preserve the beautiful grain. However, often, urethanes will yellow over time. What's your best recommendation?

Note: Not looking for a multilayered thick coating. I'd like to preserve the rough sawn texture for look and traction.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

